# Dewlance® Windows VPS $7/m, Linux Xen VPS -FL/IL/NY/Las Vegas



## kunnu

Dewlance® was established in 2009 (6+ Year in business) and Our Company/Trademark is Registered. We're innovative and always try to give our best to our customers.

We respect our each and every customers.

*Why chose us?*


99.9% Server Uptime Guarantee
Instant Setup
24x7 Help and Support
Various payment method
Various Server Location
Free tech support
6+ year in business
stable business
No penalty fees on overdue invoice


*Plan: Windows VPS*

*Hard Disk: 15GB* (RAID10)

- RAM: 512MB

- Bandwidth: 1000GB

- CPU: 3.07GHz

- IP Address: 1

- SolusVM Control Panel

- Operating System: Windows 2008 R2, Windows 2008 (64BIT & 32BIT), Windows 2003 R2(64BIT & 32BIT)

- RDP Access

- VNC Access

- Instant Setup

*Price: $7/m*

*Buy Windows VPS*

Coupon Code for Windows VPS: vpsBoardSpecial

*Plan: Linux XenPV VPS*

*Hard Disk: 15GB (RAID10)*

- RAM: 512MB

- Bandwidth: 1000GB

- CPU: 3.07GHz

- IP Address: 1

- SolusVM Control Panel

- Operating System: CentOS(5,6,7), Debian, Fedora, ArchLinux, OpenSuse, Ubuntu, Scientific Linux, Slackware.

- Full Root Access

- VNC Access

- Instant Setup

*Price: $7/m*

*Buy Linux VPS*

*Server Location?*


Orlando, FL
Chicago, IL
Buffalo, NY
Las Vegas, NV

*Datacenter info:*

Orlando: HostDime

Chicago/Buffalo: Colocrossing

Las Vegas: VegasNAP

Thank you.


----------



## kunnu

Price update: Linux VPS correct price is $7/m.

Get Windows VPS at $7/m requiring discount coupon is: vpsBoardSpecial


----------

